# Got Free Tank Today, Need Size Check



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I got a free tank today, I think its 20gallon. Heres the specs: Length = 25.3", width = 15", height = 12". How big is this aquarium Iam going to use it to hold my 2 day old convicts once they get to 1" and then feed them to my rhom and reds.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

LxWxH/231

Yes it is a 20g.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

MPG said:


> LxWxH/231
> 
> Yes it is a 20g.


Thanks man


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep it is a 20g. Nice size for raising some convicts.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Heck that tank would be a great for raising marble cray fish, I have a 29g going with marbles and they self clone themselves faster than bunnies.


----------

